# Receiver Recommendation / Preference



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey all

I am looking at replacing my current NAD 773 receiver. The setup i have coming is listed below:

2x SVS Prime Bookshelf	
2x SVS Prime Satellites
1x SVS PB 1000	
1x PSB c60 center speaker
*
Requirements for new receiver*
audyssey multeq (ideally XT unless i get direction that the difference between the two is minimal)
5.1 support
Enough power to drive above speakers (don't think they will need a ton)
Under $300

Here are the two I have found (used around here)

Marantz NR1403 (like the slim design but only has audyssey multeq -not XT)
Denon X2000 


Open to any other recommendations as well and had one final question. Is it possible that audyssey multeq on a brand new receiver would be better than audyssey multeq XT on an older receiver. It's very possible i am over blowing the usefulness of audyssey tuning, but I have heard good things.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.accessories4less.com/
I would start here. Full of factory refurbs that come with warranty. Marantz and Denon are both great choices, and your right, your awesome new speakers will be an easy load. Don't forget about pioneer and mcacc. I have one in my bedroom system that sounds great. (1019ahk)
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ch-x-100-watts-networking-a/v-receiver/1.html
Here's an example of what you might find. Fwiw my next one will probably me a marantz. 
Also, xt32 models have subEQ and is probably the biggest upgrade in audyssey, although the newer versions (over multiq xt) have far more filters and measurement points so, yes. IMO, newer audyssey is much better. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im a little leery of the new slim design AVRs. Something has to give when you pack so much into a smaller box so my guess is that they don't have very good power output levels on the bench. 
From what Ive read Onkyo seems to have fixed the HDMI board failure issues. and although audyssey is a fantastic room EQ there are some including myself who are not sold on applying EQ filters above 400Hz unevenly on the front channels as this causes the front image to be altered.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

1. Listen to those other guys.
2. Audyssey XT in different receivers should sound & perform the same. HOWEVER, each AVR design has engineers making processing and memory budget decisions (processing budget, not $ budget, although they are related) and one design might end up _slightly_ outperforming or underperforming relative to another. It is almost impossible to know, because the mfr will never tell you, and probably _almost_ impossible to hear the difference outside of a carefully set up AB test.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd love to steer you in a direction in regards to which AVR to pick but it's tough. I recently upgraded mine for implementation of Dolby Atmos/DTS:X and 4K. I ended up going with a model from Marantz and it's been flawless. My final three were Marantz, Denon, and Yamaha. I'm pretty sure I would have been happy with any of those three models I considered. Good luck!


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks guys- I ended up picking up the Denon X2000 above for a smoking deal. Should get my SVS setup next week, but happy with it in my current setup so far!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice! I think you'll be really happy. Wish I had room in my wallet for those psb towers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes i am so far!


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Quick Update- Got everything setup and the bookshelf/satellites sounds great. I played with the sub a good amount and it sounded pretty good, but i wanted more out of it. Had to turn up volume to 3/4's to get close to what i wanted, but still not there. Granted I am dealing 1400 cubic foot room opening into a 5000+ cubic foot room... 

So i upgraded to a pb2000 and am considering doing barn doors to close off the room. Otherwise, I am very happy with the setup and am hoping the new sub will help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even a PB2000 won't have enough output to fill a 5400+ cu ft space. Your going to defiantly want to close off that opening to the larger space if you want results.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. How'd I miss that? That room definitely needs to be closed off. The pb2k is a nice subwoofer but like tony said, that's just too much airspace. A long time ago, I had my pc12 plus in 6700cuft. Even in that space it did an admirable job, but I always felt a little nervous about the driver barfing out of it. I built a second one to match and what a difference. They are behind and in the rear corners about 9' away from the LP. The third is up front about 15' away. If you can close the back of the room, that pb2k should do a great job(although we'll all tell you to start saving for a second one lol), and I would recommend taking the time to place it, and measure its in room response. Having mine in the back was a great choice, and I wouldn't rule it out for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yep so I am going to demo the pb2000 and see what i think. I found a good local deal on a Rythmik FV15HP Direct for about $950 (1 year old). You guys think that could handle the room size if the pb2000 doesn't work out? This is assuming I didn't close it off.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Rythmik is a larger sub and would have more db output so for the $950 its kind of hard to pass up on.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The rhythmik will definitely have more output than the pb2k but I would still try to close it off. That would be likely more affordable than buying a second sub and from my experience with a huge space, having the extra headroom from not trying to pressurize all that air will yield a better experience. I'm definitely for multiple subs, but I feel like you're going to be doing one at a time. I'd buy the rhythmik. In fact, I'm going to buy 2(with an eye on 2 more) when my wallet fattens up enough. I've had nice talks with Jman about this and I think that's the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

So after receiving and demoing the pb2000, I decided to go with the Rythmik FV15HP (as you guys advised)! I am planning to close off the room eventually as well but i think the Rythmik will get me close to the experience I want even without that. 

Note the PB2000 sounded much better than the PB1000 and likely would of been good to great with the room closed off, but I think I'll be happy with my choice to upgrade.


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

And now after watching this review, I am considering upgrading the SVS bookshelf ultra. Ha the saga continues.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha! Welcome to the rabbit hole! No way out now!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw325is89 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok got the Rythmik today and 100% satisfied. This thing sounds awesome and really fills the room. The bass is extremely tight and not boomy like other subs i have tested. Really sounds like a theater experience. This thing is GREAT! Highly recommend it and tested Velodyne/SVS as well.

Next up is a possible bookshelf upgrade. May go with the ultra bookshelf's (and no center) for a while. I have heard they do really well without it, but won't know till i test. I removed the center from my current setup with primes and it did not sounds nearly as good. So I definitely have my doubts, we will see how the demo goes if i go that direction.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------

